# Kittens!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*And here's Chloe...*

You have to admit, that plump belly is pretty cute!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Precious little kitties. Look at those tiny feet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so adorable, thank you for fostering them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so cute!.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This was taken today. Chloe snuggled with me for about an hour. 

They are both doing well. Eating a lot and gaining weight. And using the litter box. Yay! 
:artydude


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

it's a great milestone when they work out what to do with the litterbox! It always surprises me how quickly they grow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chloe is such a cutie, love that picture.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my, Chloe is so precious! She's probably very bonded with you and thinks you're her momma!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!!:smile2:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The kittens have really grown a lot and are now eating food from a bowl full time. Little Angus looks like a real cat now (he didn't in the beginning!). He has a wonderful appetite and plays, runs, jumps, leaps, play fights, and does all those kitten-y things. He is still a bit more hesitant than his sister and would prefer to snuggle than run around.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

And here is funny little Chloe. She wears herself out running around and then falls asleep but if she had her way she'd never have to stop running. I love this pic because of how clear her whiskers are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Angus and Chloe are so cute and getting so big.


----------

